# Happy Christmas From Maisy Moomin x



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Merrychristmas


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful girl.....


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww what a stunner...Happy Christmas hun x


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

What a lovely picture. She's a pretty Maisy Moomin!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Christmas Maisy Moomin  What a pretty girl :001_wub:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

She is soo beautiful!!!! Happy Christmas Maisy!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Christmas Maisy Moomin xXx

Beautiful picture xXx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous girl :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous girl, what beautiful eyes, lovely picture._


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Her eyes are amazing! What a pretty girl!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas Maisy!!!!!!!


----------

